# HAMBURG - GERMANYS 2nd LARGEST CITY - 82 PHOTOS



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Hamburg, one of germanys finest cities! Actually there's a whole lot more beautiful architecture to discover in Hamburg, but I only went there for a one days trip. The weather sucked, sorry. The size of the images is too small to really give an impression of all details and beauty of the city...or to show how damn big and massive the cityhall actually is!! But I thought a resoultion bigger than 800x600 might be a bit too large to post here...























































































































































































































































































































































Good to see that, even this is a european city, there is a lot of construction going on, big constructions! A whole new district "The Hafen City" is going to be developed.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice place. People tell me that Germany is so clean, that you can eat off from the floor.


----------



## nikos (Jul 17, 2003)

nordic cool, austerity and elegance. and the weather only adds to the charm.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Great photos... Definitely one of the most beautiful cities in the world!!!



Very Controversial said:


> People tell me that Germany is so clean, that you can eat off from the floor.


Well I wouldn't do that


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, I love the old buildings.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice! I´m surprised by the beauty of Hamburg. That cargo ship at the harbour looks pretty overloaded


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Beautiful city! I must visit Hamburg someday! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nikos (Jul 17, 2003)

LuckyLuke said:


> Definitely one of the most beautiful cities in the world!!!


 :| mmh...do we really need to revert to these manners of promotion and an inflated use of superlatives and exclamation marks? we're not promoting a 3rd world city, are we? sorry. well, then again it's what the locals-- in their typically preposturous(sp?) fashion-- would say, too.

and, erm, hello to a fellow düsseldorfer. just want to point out that i'm not one of the gazillion alias' a certain german user seems to have adopted. i somehow feel the need to point that out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

nikos said:


> :| mmh...do we really need to revert to these manners of promotion and an inflated use of superlatives and exclamation marks?


Ehm.... Yes 
Don't drink and write :cheers1:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Look at all those Hamburgers!


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

beautiful city and beautiful architecturekay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics - Hamburg is awesome!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

...finally some Hamburg fotos again. thanx for the pics.
Hamburg is currently and the next years Germanys boom town no 1.
The weather now is klischee in august, just some grey days. Over the last 8 weeks there was a heat wave in Hamburg with 35 degree celsius every day. I´ ve seen the hamburg pics (tons) from june / july on fotocommunity.com with the Hamburg Harley days and so on . Hamburg is Germanys Harley , Porsche , Ferrari and all kinds of cabrio -city number one . More pics , please. :soon:


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I love the look of this city especially the warehouse buildings right on the water. amazing.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Great tour. Hamburg looks affluent. :cheers:


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Hamburg looks nice. It seems to have more old buildings than other German cities. I assume that it was bombed heavily during the war. Was it simply rebuilt to look old like Munich or like the Unterlinden in Berlin?


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

In this pics are mostly the downtown area including luxury shopping street Jungfernstieg (one side Buildings like Alsterhaus and one side inner Alsterlake shore.) In the Area around Inner Alster lake and the much bigger outer Alster lake nearly no buildings has been hit by bombs . Most buildings are from early 20 th century.The same with some other parts around city hall . There are many buildings repaired but original ,not retro look.The same with Speicherstadt ("warehouse city ") , the red buildings on the waterstreets, the largest historic warehouse complex in the world ,ca 1888 - 1908 constructed . Only a few parts within are new.
At the pics with bold street and Nicolai church tower you can see a total bombed part with the tower burned an all buildings there are since the 1950 s. But I think compared to other German cities Hamburg has the most old buildings.


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

I love this city. I have been there 2 times, and the impression was the best!
Really nice pieces of architecture. Some of them with whimsical details!

So nice to know that the HamburgerHof is still standing!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice pics. I know Hamburg by passing by on the A1 and A7 Autobahnen. 
I thought it was called the "Venice of the North", but i'm not sure on that (Stockholm could bear that title as well).
The harbor is quite important, it's Germany's biggest port, but most of the stuff to Germany arrives at Rotterdam or Antwerp.
It's a pity that there aren't so many highrises, especially for Hamburgs size (1,8 million).


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The port of Hamburg is more a transit port for the baltic region and Russia. And yes, Hamburg is also called "Venice of the North" because of its many channels and bridges (more than Venice and Amsterdam together. Every Hamburger would tell you that.  )
About the clean streets: That is something which the southern-european participants of an event I organised with my friends the last two weeks noticed first too. However, they could be even cleaner.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice architecture a lot similaryty with Praque i thing


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the photos. a greeting!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> nice architecture a lot similaryty with Praque i thing


I don't see many similarities between both cities. While Prague has a whole oldtown full of old buildings (older than 100 years), the few ones of the same age in Hamburg are scattered in the whole city.


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow...this is the city with the highest GDP/per capita in Europe!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

HSBC said:


> Wow...this is the city with the highest GDP/per capita in Europe!



...and much underrated ...have anybody any aerials of Hamburg


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Very Controversial said:


> Very nice place. People tell me that Germany is so clean, that you can eat off from the floor.


Here it comes...right off the floor !

:eat: 

LOL


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Have you any updates from HH , Vic ?


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

frank hannover said:


> Have you any updates from HH , Vic ?


no, havent been there again yet  and i guess next time I/we should add some summer pics of Hamburg


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes please, I would really like to see some more pictures of Hamburg! I'd love to see the "London Docklands" style re-development on the waterfront there. Does anyone have any news about the U4 construction there too?


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> Yes please, I would really like to see some more pictures of Hamburg! I'd love to see the "London Docklands" style re-development on the waterfront there. Does anyone have any news about the U4 construction there too?


You can look in the "generrell developments " forum here on ssc for the Hamburg - Hafencity -thread for the docklands-redevelopment , the U 4 started in this year , there are infos and probably pix at www-deutsches-architektur-forum.de in the Hamburg section.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

frank hannover said:


> You can look in the "generrell developments " forum here on ssc for the Hamburg - Hafencity -thread for the docklands-redevelopment , the U 4 started in this year , there are infos and probably pix at www-deutsches-architektur-forum.de in the Hamburg section.


Thank you so much, I'll go and check them out now.


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

the furthest north i've ever been in germany was dusseldorf. can anyone tell me about how hamburg as a city compares to living somewhere like Cologne, Suttgart, Munich, Bremen etc?

is it a very walkable city? how is transportation?
sometimes its hard to describe the feeling a city gives you, but i'm looking for as much details as you can recall...

i'd like to live in germany in a few years, and being a young twenty-something canadian business student, i'm curious to know where a good place to live might be...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

KidGibNick said:


> the furthest north i've ever been in germany was dusseldorf. can anyone tell me about how hamburg as a city compares to living somewhere like Cologne, Suttgart, Munich, Bremen etc?
> 
> is it a very walkable city? how is transportation?
> sometimes its hard to describe the feeling a city gives you, but i'm looking for as much details as you can recall...
> ...


Hamburg is very walkable and has an excellent public transport system. The U-bahn and S-bahn have similar frequencies as Hamburg's S-bahn is segregated and on third rail like Berlins. 

Public Transport information can be seen here. and as you can see, tickets are reasonably priced. There is also currently a new U4 line being constructed to Hafencity (that docklands redevelopment that others are talking about above).


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

KidGibNick said:


> the furthest north i've ever been in germany was dusseldorf. can anyone tell me about how hamburg as a city compares to living somewhere like Cologne, Suttgart, Munich, Bremen etc?
> 
> is it a very walkable city? how is transportation?
> sometimes its hard to describe the feeling a city gives you, but i'm looking for as much details as you can recall...
> ...


all german cities have a good public transport system  But in my opinion its all overpriced. The other day I was in Tokyo and subway was almost half the price than in my little hometown hannover!! :bash: Prices rose a lot in the last years.
It may not look like on the photos, but to me Hamburg already felt like a real big city, felt much bigger than cities like cologne, bremen etc. 
And of course the habour makes the city have a different (nicer) feeling than cities that dont have a habour or are close to the sea.
There is a pretty obvious difference in culture between southern germany, especially bavaria, and northern germany. But its hard to describe... But it will definitely be a very different feeling there than in munich!!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Compared to Cologne: Hamburg is greener, bigger and has more water area. You can always have a look at Google Earth for comparison. Also the mentality in Hamburg is different than in Cologne: People are friendly, but reserved in Hamburg. And they don't celebrate carnival. The humour is also different in Northern Germany than in other parts of Germany: It is a kind of dry humour. Southern Germans don't understand this humour and think that northern germans don't have humour at all, while northern germans find the southern german humour just silly and unfunny.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

VicFontaine said:


> all german cities have a good public transport system  But in my opinion its all overpriced. The other day I was in Tokyo and subway was almost half the price than in my little hometown hannover!! :bash: Prices rose a lot in the last years.
> It may not look like on the photos, but to me Hamburg already felt like a real big city, felt much bigger than cities like cologne, bremen etc.
> And of course the habour makes the city have a different (nicer) feeling than cities that dont have a habour or are close to the sea.
> There is a pretty obvious difference in culture between southern germany, especially bavaria, and northern germany. But its hard to describe... But it will definitely be a very different feeling there than in munich!!


From looking at various fares across different networks, they're really not that badly priced for monthly tickets and the like, though single tickets are expensive.

*Berlin* zones A and B (entire Berlin City): 70 euros a month.
*Hamburg* (4 zones to Hamburg city limits): 85 euros a month. 
*Hannover* (4 zones GVH Mobilcard): 79,50 euros a month.
*Frankfurt* (frankfurt city): 69,30 euros a month.

To put it into perspective for you, my city of Auckland in New Zealand charges me NZ$210 (109.38 euros) a month for our shockingly bad public transport network so really you guys have it very good considering your GDP is much higher and your cost of living is slightly lower in general than big city New Zealand. 

Brisbane is AU$131.20 (78.51 euros) for five zones per month so they're about on par with Australian fares. 

I know that England also has expensive public transport compared to Germany, my small town in England (pop 198,000) cost me £12 (16.80 euros) a week!

Currency conversions from XE.com


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

yes, monthly tickets are ok in price, but since were mostly talking about tourists etc. I didnt want to mention it.
In England everything is overpriced in general


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

not mine, from fotocommunity.de


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Svartmetall said:


> *Hamburg* (4 zones to Hamburg city limits): 85 euros a month.


A far better deal: Tariff rings A and B ("Großbereich", which covers the whole city and some neighbouring communities) for 68 Euros.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

So underrated for what it is!


----------



## jus2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

berliner tor


----------



## kkackwurst (Nov 30, 2007)

4 times the same ugly photo?


----------



## jus2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

ne sind nicht gleich man


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm looking for more perspectives if possible on the differences of quality of living for a single young male/student in Bremen, Hamburg, Stuttgart, Munich, Koln, Freiburg, etc. personal experiences are appreciated.


----------



## werder (Jan 19, 2005)

Hamburg and Munich are very expensive, as a student you should rather avoid these.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

^^ but exactly those two are the most interesting out of the mentiond ones (maybe except cologne)


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

KidGibNick said:


> i'm looking for more perspectives if possible on the differences of quality of living for a single young male/student in Bremen, Hamburg, Stuttgart, Munich, Koln, Freiburg, etc. personal experiences are appreciated.


If you want a high quality university, then definitely go to Munich. It may be expensive, but both universities, the Technische Universität and the Ludwig Maximilians Uni were just recently picked as two of the top 3 for a federal excellence initiative (along with Karslruhe). Compared to all big German cities, Munich also boasts the closeness to the Alps and surrounding lakes.

Of all cities you mentioned, Freiburg is the most student-dominated and very outdoorsy (surrounded by Black Forest and close to the French Elsace etc). Also, its old town makes it a tourist favorite.

Hamburg is a jewel of a city, very urban and is in many ways similar to Copenhagen and even London (but prohibitvely expensive).

Cologne and Stuttgart are much more modern (less to my liking), but less pricy than Munich or Hamburg. If you were to value affordable living/nightlife as especially important, then pick Berlin...


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm not looking to attend University there, i'm just looking for a fair sized city that has a decent amount of old charm mixed with good transit system, decent weather, and dense pub/restaurant/old town districts...

zurich seems like a good choice, however it's "swiss deutsch" and I won't have a visa to live there.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

KidGibNick said:


> i'm not looking to attend University there, i'm just looking for a fair sized city that has a decent amount of old charm mixed with good transit system, decent weather, and dense pub/restaurant/old town districts...


Hamburg:
fair sized: check
good transit system: check (as long as you don't life in the outer suburbs)
decent weather: hno:
dense pub/restaurant/old town district: Regarding nightlife almost everything is concentrated in two neighbouring districts: St.Pauli and Sternschanze. Hamburg in general offers a wide variety of restaurants. Most buildings in Hamburgs Old town are not really old. Thanks to the Great Hamburg Fire in 1842, WWII and the "lets-raze-all-these-imperialistic-buildings"-craze in the 1960s only a few buildings older than 150 years remained. Nevertheless is Hamburg often considered to be Germany's second most beautyful city (after Munich).

Munich is the most expensive city to life in Germany, followed by Frankfurt and then Hamburg. Berlin is the least expensive one. However in regards to job opportunities and payment Munich is the best one too.

Unemployment rates (november 2007):
Munich 4,7%
Hamburg 8,4%
Cologne 11,1%
Berlin 14,1%


----------



## jus2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

xmas lights ; sory for the bad pics , this are from handy.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

("Handy" is german slang for Mobile phone).


----------

